# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Şiirlerimiz >  Anne - İbrahim Sadri

## Öztürk

ANNE

Kan ter içinde gece 
Kan ter içinde her yanım 
Her yanım bu gece vurgun içinde 
Kurşun yemişim, sürgün yemişim 
Bu sana ilk gelişim 
Vur emriyle düşmüşüm kapına 
Düşmüşüm kucağına, bu yara sıcak ana 

Yok elimde bir demet menekşe 
Yok elimde sevdiğin gül şekeri 
Yok işte sana bir şey 
Bilmem ki ne demeli 
Bir tek ağır yaralı özlemim 
Ve birtek gözlerine sürdüğün gözlerim 
Anne benim, aç kapıyı 
Oğulcuğun, küçük tavşanın, körolmayasıcağın 
Ölmeyesin, bitmeyesin 
Yürekyarısı gitmeyesin dediğin 
Anne benim, aç kapıyı 
İşte geldim, işte bu sana ilk gelişim 

Hep senin için gökyüzünde bir evimiz olsun isterdim 
Hep senin için bulutları isterdim 
Ellerimi açtırıp dua ettirirken 
O küçük evimizde sokulurken göğsüne her gece 
Hani her gece sorduğumda 
Anne babam nerde 
Nerde kuşların dilinden anlayan adam 
Ve menekşelerle konuşan adam 
Nerde anne 
Ve sen bastırıp bağrının kızılca kıyametine acını 
Gelecek oğul, sen uyu şimdi 
Baban gelecek bir yağmur gibi yağmurla 
Rahmete boğacak yoksulluğumuzu derken 
Ben uyur, düşümde 
Senin için bir ev görürdüm gökyüzünde 
Sen, babam, ben ve melekler 
Ve melekler anne 
Anne melekler 
Önce babam sonra onlar terkettiler gecelerimizi 
Ben de çekip gittiğimde 
Yani oğulcuğun yani yürek yarın 
İçinden geçen şarkın gittiğinde 
Sen nasıl yaşadın anne 

Kan ter içinde gece 
Kan ter içinde her yanım 
Her yanım bu gece vurgun içinde 
Kurşun yemişim, sürgün yemişim 
Bu sana ilk gelişim 
Vur emriyle düşmüşüm kapına 
Düşmüşüm kucağına, bu yara sıcak ana 

Vakit yok artık 
İstersen kalayım böylece 
Ama bir kere öpseydim elinden 
Ama bir kere sürseydim gözlerimi gözlerine yeniden 
Yok elimde bir demet menekşe 
Yok elimde sevdiğin gül şekeri 
Yok işte sana bir şey 
Bilmem ki ne demeli 
Bir tek ağır yaralı özlemim 
Ve birtek gözlerine sürdüğün gözlerim 
Anne benim, aç kapıyı 
Oğulcuğun, küçük tavşanın, körolmayasıcağın 
Ölmeyesin, bitmeyesin 
Yürekyarısı gitmeyesin dediğin 
Anne benim, aç kapıyı 
İşte geldim, işte bu sana son gelişim 

Üzülme, kapanıyor diye gözlerim 
İşte gidiyorum vakit doldu 
İşte kapanıyor gözlerim kapının önünde 
Öğrettiğin gibi ellerimi kaldırıp gökyüzüne 
Ve eğip başımı önüme dua ediyorum 
Üzülme anne, vakit doldu 
İşte şimdi bir oğlun oldu 
Bir oğlun oldu anne 

Kan ter içinde gece 
Kan ter içinde heryanım

İbrahim SADRİ

----------

